# My fish rooms



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok so excuse the very messy house - I choose to take good care of my fish instead of my house lol! (I laugh but it is SO the truth.)

I have my craft room, where I keep my spawn tanks and my jarred babies. It's warmer in this room so that's why they are in here. In the craft room shots you'll see 2 wire shelves. The one on the left is the babies. Only the 2nd and 3rd shelf from the top hold fish, 20 in all. The second shelf are my keepers, and I have 2 I plan to breed, and also one boy that is healing after a divider slip. The 3rd shelf are the sellable males. 

Then you'll see a trash can between the racks - that is my dirty water can. I have clean jars on the rack ready to go, and when I water change the jars every other day, I take an old jar, take a large net in one hand and the jar in the other, and gently pour the jar over the net into the can. My fish are used to this, and don't really stress about it. Then I take the net and place fish and IAL piece (if it's still good) into the new jar.

The second wire rack/shelf, well the top shelf is misc. things like the sewing machines I don't use often. The middle shelf is my spawning tanks, only one is in use right now, the other is empty of fish but has very old water and decos that I haven't gotten around to cleaning yet. Need to get it set back up though, so I can start another spawn. The big 20ish gal bucket holds my 5 month old females. 

The last 2 shelves are food and meds. I hardly ever use meds.

Then there is a little area off of the craft room where I house my pet fish. There is a 55 gallon sororority, a 37 gallon tetra/angel tank for culls, a 10 gallon with a MM boy and a PetSmart boy (where the divider slipped), 2 other 10 gals, one with 3 plakats, the other with a VT & a OHM, and a 15 gallon with a rose tail, 2 Petsmart dragon HM boys, and a breeder halfmoon. 

Also please ignore the low water (evap) and algaey tanks - it's been a hectic week with the storm coming over the weekend, so I was focused on being prepared for that. Rest assured water quality is perfect tho, just needs scrubbing and topping up.

I plan to clean tanks tonight (yes I'm up late, but I slept all day so will prolly be up till noon tomorrow then it's nap time!)


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Love it Cajun! 

I'm the same about my house ;]
My bf is coming to visit in two days after not seeing me for a month, gonna have to pick up! He always asks, "How are you able to work/school/take care of these fish/keep the house clean?" And I have to pretend I'm awesome at it lol. He doesn't see the school work or coats on the floor.


----------



## Rocketscissors (Aug 27, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Holy smokes! That's insane! Kudos to you  Everything looks so efficient... 

If only the house could clean itself. :roll: :lol:


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

It looks unorganized, yet it's organized in my mind  lol


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

_Seriously like WOW._

_Where do you get those gallon jars? _

_I see you have some for sale do you ever have a rosetail for sale?_
_Do you at present have any turquoise half or over halfmoons? and do you ship? I am in the US_


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

SRSLY SRSLY SRSLY
I lol'd so much when I read those... and then I lost it at "stalker kitteh" xDD

Edit: Sorry if I sound like a loon. I'm extra nutty today thanks to the hurricane. ;


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

LOL I was waiting for someone to notice him  That's Felix, my wild one. Gots 3 others too. Meh, don't worry too much about Lee - it's mostly a rain dumper but he's lost alot of organization. We got a bunch of rain and moderate winds, but it wasn't bad here.

tesell, I bought some at walmart - the squareish ones. In the food storage aisle, with the pyrex dishes and such.

I am selling them, I have no halfmoons. Only deltas and super deltas. Some may be plakat but not sure yet. No turquoise either, just white marbles and greens. I do ship.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Was that the LSU game just a couple days ago?! Everyone was all "Oregon rocks!" and I was all "Guys. Srsly. LSU will win." and they did ^_^


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

cajunamy said:


> LOL I was waiting for someone to notice him  That's Felix, my wild one. Gots 3 others too. Meh, don't worry too much about Lee - it's mostly a rain dumper but he's lost alot of organization. We got a bunch of rain and moderate winds, but it wasn't bad here.



True, Lee's not really much of a hurricane. Well, he isn't; he's a tropical storm. 
The only reason I said I was a little crazy because of him is because I love hurricanes. Don't ask why... I don't really know. I blame the thrill-seeker part of my personality. |D 
He wasn't bad here, either though... more of it was just no rain, no rain, ALLOFASUDDENRAINFORTENMINUTESANDWIIIND, no rain, no rain, etc....


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok, so at the risk of sounding like a total snot...I'm going to say what's on my mind....

Am I the only one that thinks these pictures reminds them of the show "Animal Hoarders"?! 

EEK! :/


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you for sharing some pictures of your fish room. It is interesting to see how others keep their bettas. Here is an example of where some bettas come from.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfCGeaZaDLU


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

CrazyCatLady said:


> Ok, so at the risk of sounding like a total snot...I'm going to say what's on my mind....
> 
> Am I the only one that thinks these pictures reminds them of the show "Animal Hoarders"?!
> 
> EEK! :/


Wow. That's um, rude? Ya know that saying - if you can't say anything nice ...;-)

And trust me. What I have is NOTHING. You should see Karen McAuley or Chard, or Linda Olsen, or .. the list goes on.

I am a breeder. Of course I'm going to have a ton of fish.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Dragonlady said:


> Thank you for sharing some pictures of your fish room. It is interesting to see how others keep their bettas. Here is an example of where some bettas come from.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfCGeaZaDLU



That is a pretty darn smart way to do it!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

CrazyCatLady said:


> Ok, so at the risk of sounding like a total snot...I'm going to say what's on my mind....
> 
> Am I the only one that thinks these pictures reminds them of the show "Animal Hoarders"?!
> 
> EEK! :/



What are you, new here?

Her room is quite well organized and she breeds beautiful fish! Breeding can be chaotic, so can having a life and breeding at the same time.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

CrazyCatLady said:


> Ok, so at the risk of sounding like a total snot...I'm going to say what's on my mind....
> 
> Am I the only one that thinks these pictures reminds them of the show "Animal Hoarders"?!
> 
> EEK! :/


 
Think about how many males each spawn produces and how you have to have a jar or small tank for EACH male, its not like you can throw them all into the same tank and expect everyone to get along


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I am in complete and utter shock, I mean, there are just no words or reason for this!! You, my dear have a serious problem! It's called EMPTY TANKS! haha I seriously didn't notice the mess  Nice set up if you ask me! I have tanks everywhere, 29g in my kitchen, 10g/5g in my bedroom and 5 betta tanks in my living room. I am planning on upgrading the 10g in my bedroom to a 29g and adding more tropicals and upgrading my 5g to a 10g for a small sorority. Then in Jan, I plan to raise my first spawn, I hope it ends up as organised as your spawn rack! Looks good, great ideas with the buckets and bins for water. Your medicine spot is cleaner than mine, I have a dresser full to the max of fish stuff, can't tell you whatsin there atm lol

And I live with a house full of critters, fish tanks galore, 2 toddlers and a fiance who tries so hard to clean after himself. I understand mess and clutter. At the end of the day I sit back and it's a mess here but the kids and pets are happy and healthy. What more do you need? 

You rock!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I love your set up amy... Its quite similar to mine. I should get pics for comparison.

Don't let that back-handed, uncalled for, snotty comment get your feathers ruffled. Apparently some people think its impossible to have a big number of well cared for pets. Wonder what people would think of my friend who has 6 sleddogs and 3 wolf dogs. And yes, they all come in the house for love and affection.. No she must be a hoarder!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

wolf dogs?!  do want


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Love it! I want your sorority! *Steals and sticks in place of pride in living room* Oh, wait, I'd have to remove my couch to have spot to put it. NVM! LOL


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

LOL thanks you guys - that comment actually didn't/doesn't bother me. OP is just not used to seeing serious hobbyist and/or know much about breeding bettas. No big for me. I also have a neighbor that thinks the same way, so I'm kinda used to it. But she's OCD about keeping up her house, and animals aggravate her.

Oh, let's not mention my 4 cats and my angora rabbit, and my NEED to find a pug puppy  Oh yeah and 2 kiddos as well. Every pet and kid are well taken care of, and my house is nothing like those animal hoarder show houses  Just cluttered. In fact I cleaned up yesterday and my house is lovely!

Thanks for the love on my setup too. If I wanna keep breeding, I had to come up with the hoses for filling/draining and the cans for clean/dirty water to save my back. It's really the only way w/o throwing out my back.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your fish room is awesome, Amy. I guess some people don't realize that breeders have lots of fish and lots of stuff they need to take proper care of those fish.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'd have that many fish if I could care for them all. It's not hoarding if they're cared for properly. Hoarding is when you have so many pets that you CAN'T or won't care for them properly. I don't see the harm in having an ark full of pets if you can care for them. Is it any different than having a farm with dozens of animals? No, it's not. If they're all loved and cared for, then nobody has any business with calling you a "hoarder".


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my family thinks my 8 tanks all over my room is alot! LOL i dare not take pics of my set up! *hides* my room's far too messy! Spy has clothes on top of her tank right now(just two shirts. lol she loves the shade!), and Chappy lives next to a stack of video games.

man, i LOVE your angel tank! they look SO TINY in that big tank! can't wait to see them grow! <3


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice set up Amy! I like the Angels too. I've always wanted one. Nice clutter too! Looks like my spare room upstairs! Your captions cracked me up.

And to Crazycatlady: Yes. Apparently you're the only one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would have more bettas if I felt like I could take care of more but I think I'm at my limit and besides, living with my elderly mother, she would flip out if I had more. She thinks 11 is way too many. I've told her that I know people on here who have a LOT more than I do. lol She can't stand clutter and when you have pets there will be clutter. lol


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I finally was able to get on the puter and see the pics better. I love your captions LOL. I'm going to take pics of my set up in the next few days and post them. You're srsly messy floor ain't got nothing on me!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> my family thinks my 8 tanks all over my room is alot! LOL i dare not take pics of my set up! *hides* my room's far too messy! Spy has clothes on top of her tank right now(just two shirts. lol she loves the shade!), and Chappy lives next to a stack of video games.


lul, I can say the same.... I shame myself for having such a horribly messy room.

While Jade and the guppies have a rather clean dresser to sit upon, the floor in front of them has 4 empty tanks (one with sand in it) an lots and lots of paper and bubblewrap. (Just got done packing/sending two fish.)
Eli and Samm are okay....
Where it gets cluttered is here. Ember is sitting in the middle of a huge pile of receipts and papers I need to get through, Rowan is hiding my bills and hiding behind my laptop and a few movie cases, Nights and the Three Legends are on another dresser that has fish food sitting neatly on top of an alarm clock, lei, stuffed animal frog, broken cell phone, Altoids can, and a few drawing notebooks.

If it doesn't sound bad, it's a lot worse than it sounds, lol.



dramaqueen said:


> I would have more bettas if I felt like I could take care of more but I think I'm at my limit and besides, living with my elderly mother, she would flip out if I had more. She thinks 11 is way too many. I've told her that I know people on here who have a LOT more than I do. lol She can't stand clutter and when you have pets there will be clutter. lol


Exactly why my room looks horrible. I care for my fish more than the appearance of my room. |D
My grandmother also thinks the 5 bettas, 6 random fish, 5 nerite snails, 1 turtle, and 1 shrimp is too much. Even if it's just a ghost shrimp I'm bringing home, she'll roll her eyes and ask "Another?"
It's not that she doesn't like pets... she just doesn't like it when they die. >> She feels too bad, especially since I go through burying them all, even fish.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Spy never minded the shirts. xDc i actually cover my tanks with shirts and skirts when it storms, to help keep them calm, so i guess they're way used to shirts all over? xDc


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Ha! That's actually kinda awesome. xD'
If there's anything my fish are used to being covered with, it's mostly just tank lids... I put anything on top that they can see, some will try to jump up and bite it, others will just stare... and stare inTENTly.... |D


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

well, Chappy and Cup were way used to it, as was Lulu. i'd cover Cup when he'd bloat up, to ease things for him. Chappy, i did, because her KK has a hole, where a heater, filter, or hamster bottle goes, and Lulu stresses out easily, so i cover her alot.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, that makes sense then.

And on an off-topic note, How are you, Luimeril?!  I haven't been on in a while, but I did wonder how you've been.
(May have to move this in a PM or something to avoid turning this thread into something it's not.. xD)


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Jul 17, 2011)

Call my comment rude (trust me, I bit my tongue HARD while posting my initial comment), however, it's my opinion. Just like the middle aged man with excessive body hair that was holding a box of wine at CVS who approached me and told me that my pink and turquoise nails made me look like a hussy...everyone has an opinion. 

I'm a firm believer of adopting & rescuing, not shopping for animals...even when it comes to bettas. I will never understand the breeder mentality, though many have tried to explain it. I'm not going to argue one way or the other. 

If feathers were ruffled over the comment, I apologize, but it still stands and I'm not going to back pedal because I still feel the same way.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

CrazyCatLady said:


> Call my comment rude (trust me, I bit my tongue HARD while posting my initial comment), however, it's my opinion. Just like the middle aged man with excessive body hair that was holding a box of wine at CVS who approached me and told me that my pink and turquoise nails made me look like a hussy...everyone has an opinion.
> 
> I'm a firm believer of adopting & rescuing, not shopping for animals...even when it comes to bettas. I will never understand the breeder mentality, though many have tried to explain it. I'm not going to argue one way or the other.
> 
> If feathers were ruffled over the comment, I apologize, but it still stands and I'm not going to back pedal because I still feel the same way.


+1

I think you handled that well.
Opinions are opinions, and no one's going to change that.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

If you don't like breeding that's your perogative... what is your point coming onto a breeders thread and insinuating she's a hoarder??? There can be only one means behind it and that is to make people angry. Why not just not post and go to another thread?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm all for being neutral, but...

I think she was just saying it reminded her of that. I don't think she meant to cause any uproar, maybe a few snide comments back, but...

Ah... maybe I shold keep my mouth shut now. Tempers are rising, I can feel it. >> ...


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

CrazyCatLady said:


> Call my comment rude (trust me, I bit my tongue HARD while posting my initial comment), however, it's my opinion. Just like the middle aged man with excessive body hair that was holding a box of wine at CVS who approached me and told me that my pink and turquoise nails made me look like a hussy...everyone has an opinion.
> 
> I'm a firm believer of adopting & rescuing, not shopping for animals...even when it comes to bettas. I will never understand the breeder mentality, though many have tried to explain it. I'm not going to argue one way or the other.
> 
> If feathers were ruffled over the comment, I apologize, but it still stands and I'm not going to back pedal because I still feel the same way.


So basically... you came into a thread of a well-known (on the forum) breeder, talking about her fish room, when you don't believe in breeding and obviously want nothing to do with it, and post comments that could easily be taken in an insulting manner. I don't see the point in that


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm curious....What's this "breeder mentality" you speak of?


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I love your setup Cajun  It looks great! Very organized. I WISH I could breed bettas... Ahh, maybe after I graduate college 

And I just want to say this: bettas aren't like other animals where you can pick them up at the shelter... I'd rather buy one from a breeder than from a pet store because you're supporting their awful treatment and "betta mills" rather than supporting breeders who dedicate their money, time, and space to raising happy, healthy, well cared for babies.
I'm guilty of buying petstore bettas but from now on if I can, I'm buying from breeders  Keep it up Amy!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Why is it that people are picking on breeders now? Fish produce a lot of babies that need to be housed properly so that's why there are so many jars/containers in a breeder's fishroom. What are you going to do, dump them all in one tank?

After buying fish from a breeder and being thoroughly satisfied and completely in love with the fish I got, I'd definitely buy from a breeder again. I love my little designer fishy.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Just got one thing to say --- I'm well known on the forum? Squeeee! 

lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, you are, Amy! lol


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i dunno if any of the bettas i bought from breeders(well... Chappy was a gift! but, still!) could be considered "designer", but i love them. i'm sad that Chappy's parents died, because i'd have loved a sibling, and i'd totally buy from Chard again if i had the money. i'd rather support US breeders, than buy from Petsmart, Petco, or walmart(Pet Lovers buys from a US breeder, i think). doing that, will eventually make it easier for anyone to get a good, healthy betta, and shut down the mills that those three stores buys from.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

If anything, your fish room(s) make me feel normal! I'm a notorious betta accumulator, and until I get my two barracks built there are fish everywhere.

So far I have an industrial sized rack full of tanks along one wall of my bedroom, a heap of tanks on the floor, along with an empty 4 footer. Then downstairs I have a tub housing some newly arrived guppies, a couple more tanks housing wild bettas and a betta hospital set up in my mum's office.

As long as everyone is happy and healthy I don't see a problem with it. It might not look aesthetically attractive, but it's nowhere near the appalling conditions hoarders keep their animals in. 

I always like having a gander at how everyone else houses their bettas. Sometimes I pick up a lot of useful info on maximising space and cutting down on costs.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I soooo want to build barracks for all my pets, and of course my spawns too. I just don't have the money right now for the $50 a sheet of plexi, plus the sump materials and plumbing - for about 5 or 6 barracks (one on each shelf of a 3 foot shelf)


----------

